# The Worst Udders...



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I stumbled on this video... (lets see if I can get it on here...) I have NEVER seen udders with structure this bad anywhere, the Saanens at the end aren't bad, but OMG they will step on them!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

It WORKED!!!! Thanks mariarose for telling me how to do it!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh my! Those poor animals.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

That was terrible! Do they just let udder get extra tight every day for first two or three freshenings to make them do that?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

(embarrassed)

I wonder what the title of the video is ... Ugh . That must be very uncomfortable.

@Dwarf Dad - I would guess it's mostly genetics rather than milking practices but not sure.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

spidy1 said:


> I stumbled on this video... (lets see if I can get it on here...) I have NEVER seen udders with structure this bad anywhere, the Saanens at the end aren't bad, but OMG they will step on them!


Those poor animals! Is it a horrible udder competition or somethin? . Makes me sad for them!


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm not sure they understand the difference between huge udders, and small udders that have the same or higher production. I only was able to find one article on the website, translated from Arabic, that said something about 1000 liters in 305 days, which equates roughly 2112 pounds in 305 days, which is pretty good, but can be done with a much more functional udder on the poor goat. Here is the ADGA production averages of 2017. http://adga.org/knowledgebase/breed-averages/ 
Those Saanens at the end are so much different than the rest of the video, and look like they have American breeding influence.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

How sad. People can be real ignorant.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my, that is horrible.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I thought that posting of pictures and videos to criticize and demean is against the rules of this forum. In this case, criticism of an entire culture that has completely different values.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

SalteyLove said:


> I wonder what the title of the video is ...


According to google translate...
An exhibition of goat breeds produces tons of milk annually


goathiker said:


> I thought that posting of pictures and videos to criticize and demean is against the rules of this forum.


In that case, For newbie education, this video gives good examples of udders that should not be accepted into your breeding program when you have access to better, for the longevity of your herd animals.

The animals shown are from herds where other things are valued rather than longevity.

But it won't work to your best interests to keep those udders going in your genetic pool.

I've seen worse udders than some of these on Craigslist, with "good udder" specifically mentioned, so there is a misconception that large udder equals large milk production.

If you have better udder genetics available, it would be best to not propagate these.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

thanks mariarose, this is exactly what I was trying to accomplish, helping newbies see not to sacrifice quality, you can get the same quantity with good quality, I do feel bad for the people who have no choice, and the goats bred like that where there owners have no understanding.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Is this the same country that breeds the goats with the weird bridged noses that (look like) have a hard time breathing


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I dont know, but I do love the size of those goats you are talking about, not so much the brachycephalic tendencies though.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

a random pic... I love there size!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Poor does!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Spidy, that pic could be very deceiving. People in those counties are usually shorter than in the US. That goat may not be as tall as he looks in that pic. My average size Nubian buck looks absolutely huge next to my 5'6" son but tiny next to my 6'4" son.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I understand, but i'm short LOL!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

It is some kind of show or exhibition? Could that mean that some people really believe udders should look that way? The saanens at the end have very full udders, but well attached to the body.

1000 liters per year is no day dream, but of course the health of the producer must be prioritated, or the milk quality will be a catastrophy ... For my private part, I prefer lower production and happier animals!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I have no idea, but I would agree with you about quality, even my Boers must have better udders than these to stay with me!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

After having logged out, I remembered the wound of one of the goats, the udder actually getting loose from the body...


----------

